# Cover Up Tracks



## jack of all trades (Jan 20, 2010)

we should be able to delete the threads that we post as not all of us are legal to grow an would like to cover are tracks


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah but then the site uses traffic/bandwidth and has nothing to show for it. and to be totally honest unless your an idiot and post your location and info about yourself and pics you should be ok. 

there are ways to set up ypur threads so you can delete pics ultimately but if i give that out its privos may leave too .

if your ascared dont be here 

i am currently going to court for the second time in 2 years and a month lol. my pc is still here im fairly fine (gotta see what my charges are this time and most importantly my pc is still here (touchwood) meaning i feel fairly safe talking on RIU. 

JFYI
even med patients arent safe althoughobama declared its now ok a lot of law nforcentsare refusing to aknowledge it.


----------



## buttery420 (Jan 21, 2010)

> yeah but then the site uses traffic/bandwidth and has nothing to show for it. and to be totally honest unless your an idiot and post your location and info about yourself and pics you should be ok.


IP addresses??


----------



## jack of all trades (Jan 21, 2010)

whats a IP address


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 21, 2010)

don't forget about the meta data in digital pics....


----------



## buttery420 (Jan 21, 2010)

> An *Internet Protocol* (*IP*) *address* is a numerical label that is assigned to devices participating in a computer network that uses the Internet Protocol for communication between its nodes.[1] An IP address serves two principal functions: host or network interface identification and location addressing. Its role has been characterized as follows: _"A name indicates what we seek. An address indicates where it is. A route indicates how to get there."_[2]


-wiki

Every computer has a unique code that can be used to identify where you live, as well as your internet history. The only reason I bring this up is I can't find any info on this site about how secure our IP's are.


----------



## buttery420 (Jan 21, 2010)

> don't forget about the meta data in digital pics


:S can you elaborate pls....?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 21, 2010)

i think the unique code has to do with your isp, not your computer, i think...


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 21, 2010)

buttery420 said:


> :S can you elaborate pls....?


here's a good link to read all about it, and how to remove them.

http://www.couchlockcafe.com/showthread.php?t=76&highlight=meta


----------



## buttery420 (Jan 21, 2010)

> i think the unique code has to do with your isp, not your computer, i think...


You could be right but I know it's used to track people down committing "illegal activity".
What do u mean about the meta data in digital pics??


----------



## buttery420 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 21, 2010)

get some coffee, it's a long read, lol...


----------



## buttery420 (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol will do just that. I'm the meantime I'd like to remove the pics. Do you know how this is done?


----------



## buttery420 (Jan 21, 2010)

Wait does the article tell you how to remove the pics or the metadata?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 21, 2010)

tells how to remove the data. actually, you may not be able to remove your pics. some forums don't allow you to remove pics. it is probably written somewhere in the agreement we all signed off on when registering here.


----------



## buttery420 (Jan 21, 2010)

That would be a pretty nasty thing to put into fine print...let's hope not. I started a thread about it.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 22, 2010)

your pics are given a cde drom your camera you can remove this with various programs/apps. 

my camera isnt in my name so im fine there, all i have to worry about is them catchong the camera but i wont upload pics anyways im to paranoid myself

id like to also note that yes the ip adresses can be used to hack your pc by people and police though of ate the police have been given more eanient permossions it seems and can send keyloggers into peoples pc that download there faulty app or click there dodgy link. giving them your email is anther way to fuck yourself over in a hurry. 

as for the sites security im still here and ive been here a while fair go i got raided a recently but im almost certain there was nothing to do with my internet activity lol. 

yes all t5his is illegal but as i said the police have more rights now apparenty. the name there calling tthere software is policeware im fairly sure, theres a few programs they have and use.

like i said dont say nothing that can reveal yourself and thnk about the advice youve been given here abut personal data and the pics


----------

